# Cub cadet site updated



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

For those that are interested the Cub Cadet and Cub Cadet Commercial websites were update today. They show the new 4x4 UV's, new 2500 series, new Z-Force models, and the new diesel Tanks. The Cub Commercial is a brand new site. 


www.cubcadet.com


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the updated website must be experiencing heavy traffic right now. The website is really slow and unresponsive. I finally gave up. Will try it again later.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I appears the 2000 series must be history?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

That site always had that problem - they must be using a DSL with 128 kbps ability LOL

It looks like the 2500 is enhanced with all models having the better tranny. The 1000 and 1500 fill in the non drive shaft models and are availalabe in Home depot


----------

